# Madritschjoch



## tiegerbaehr (5. Januar 2009)

Vermutlich, weil ich die falschen Suchbegriffe verwende, komme ich mit der "Suche" nicht weiter. Daher bitte nicht auf dieses hilfreiche Werkzeug verweisen.

Frage: wer hat Erfahrungsberichte über den Aufstieg durch das Martelltal zum Madritschjoch?

In dieser Richtung soll die Strecke schöner und besser fahrbar sein, wer hat das schon mal gemacht?

Für die Abfahrt ab Sulden nach Prad könnte man dann sicher einen Weg abseits der Strasse nutzen?


----------



## Alpennomade (5. Januar 2009)

Würde ich nicht machen. Das Martelltal fährst die ersten KM per Asphalt hoch. Dann kommt der Trailabschnitt nach oben, der imo auch nur bedingt hoch fahrbar ist. Oben angekommen geht es langweilig über die Skipisten wieder runter.

Deshalb: von Sulden her langweilig und mit Schiebeinlagen hoch und danach auf den Traumtrails zum Martelltal runter biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (5. Januar 2009)

....nein, seh ich anders....ist reine Geschmackssache. ich find´s aus dem Martelltal besser, ich sitzt da mehr im Sattel als von westen hoch...da ist (noch) mehr Schieben angesagt.


----------



## Roberino (5. Januar 2009)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Für die Abfahrt ab Sulden nach Prad könnte man dann sicher einen Weg abseits der Strasse nutzen?


In Sulden geht schon der Weg #6 ab, wird dann im weiteren Verlauf zum 6A und führt dich bis nach Prad rein.

Leider konnte ich das Madritsch 2008 nicht erzwingen heul, ich hätte damals den Weg 6 / 6A von Prad nach Sulden genommen, abseits der Strasse.


----------



## 3cinos (5. Januar 2009)

Sind im Sommer von Prad über Obervellnair nach Vellnairalm gefahren. Ab da ca. 1,5km geschoben und dann Rest zur Waldruhe gefahren. Von der Waldruhe den 6er bis Talstation zur Schaubachhütte 95% gefahren (in Gegenrichtung nach Prad mehr zum schieben!). Von der Talstation zum Joch, mit Übernachtung in der Schaubachhütte, haben wir uns fahrend geschunden. Bei der "Abfahrt" in's Martelltal gab's für uns ca. 3 Stufen mit je ca. 150Hm zum schieben. In Gegenrichtung sind die aber auch nur schiebend/tragend zu meistern.

Fazit: Genau so würden wir es mit Hardtails nochmals machen und die einzige Möglichkeit das Joch fahrend zu erreichen.....


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2009)

Würde auch sagen dass die Variante von Sulden schöner ist als nach Sulden. Die Abfahrt ist eine der geilsten die ich je gefahren bin, jenachdem wie gut/oder nicht gut man abfährt ist es aber auch relativ viel Schieberei bergab. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2009)

Es macht absolut keinen Sinn sich vom Martelltal hoch zu quälen, um dann im Westen auf Schotter und Straße runter zu fahren


----------



## trautbrg (6. Januar 2009)

Warum möchtest Du vom Martelltal aufs Madritschjoch?

Im Westen geht es auf (bisweilen sehr steilem) Forstweg komplett bis 
50 hm unters Joch hoch (wenn ihr gut seid auch alles fahrbar)
und dann im Osten auf legendärem Singletrail, den man fast bis runter nach 
Goldrain verlängern kann, runter. 
Zusätzlich kann man sich den Anstieg von Westen mit der Seilbahn versüßen.
Eine geniale Übernachtung mit Holzofensauna mit Cevedalepanorama ist
die Zufallhütte im Martelltal. Hüttenwirt Ulli ist den Biken gegenüber
sehr positiv eingestellt.
Die Auffahrt von Prad kann man sehr schön - wie oben bereits beschrieben - 
über die Velnairalm machen.

Also, außer ihr wollt 1000 hm Singletrail hochschieben und tragen, dann
ist die einzig sinnvolle Richtung von West nach Ost!

Von West nach Ost ist es einer der genialsten Touren der Alpen!


Wenn ihr etwas mehr Zeit habt, dann könnt ihr ne super Runde
z.B. ab Prad machen:

Prad - Burgeis - Sesvenna Hütte - Uina Schlucht (Süd Nord ist die bessere 
Richtung) - Scuol - S-charl - Alp Astras - Funtauna da S-charl - Ofenpaß -
Buffalora - Jufplaun - Passo Gallo - Gallotrail - Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele - 
Lago di Cancano - Pedenolo - Bocchetta di Forcola - Umbrail - Dreisprachenspitze -
Goldseeweg - Trafoi - Innersulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte -
Goldrain - Prad.

Eine der genialsten 4 Tage Schleifen der Zentralalpen überhaupt.
Singletrails und Ortlerpanorama satt!


Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: fahr jedes Jahr mindestens einmal übers Madristchjoch und mir ist 
        noch NIE in den Sinn gekommen hier andersrum zu fahren.


----------



## Roberino (7. Januar 2009)

Moin

dank des interaktiven Tourenplaners von Uli Stanciu (IE7 oder Moz 3.0.2), habe ich die Strecke Prad > Morter und Morter > Prad mal angesehen. 

Auf der klassischen Route ab Prad hat man rund 3km Schiebestrecke. In der umgekehrten Richtung sind es 7km Schiebestrecke.

Hier der Link zum Höhenprofil.

Wenn Madritsch, dann von Prad aus.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (7. Januar 2009)

OK, danke für die Antworten. Die Entscheidung ist also für die klassische Variante gefallen: von Prad über Sulden zum Madritschjoch.
Den von 3cinos genannte Wanderweg ab Prad scheint mir eine schöne Variante zum Asphaltaufstieg auf der Hauptstrasse

@3cinos: wie lange hast Du für den Weg gebraucht? Hast Du die GPS-Daten davon?

Hat sonst noch jemand den Weg Nr. 6 ab Prad nach Sulden schon gemacht?


----------



## gerald_ruis (7. Januar 2009)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> OK, danke für die Antworten. Die Entscheidung ist also für die klassische Variante gefallen: von Prad über Sulden zum Madritschjoch.
> Den von 3cinos genannte Wanderweg ab Prad scheint mir eine schöne Variante zum Asphaltaufstieg auf der Hauptstrasse
> 
> @3cinos: wie lange hast Du für den Weg gebraucht? Hast Du die GPS-Daten davon?
> ...


 

Wir sind von PRAD nach SULDEN übers Madritschjoch dieses Jahr gefahren. GPS Daten & Bericht auf meiner Page unter ORTLERUMRUNDUNG. Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (7. Januar 2009)

das hier wäre dann deine Abfahrt:







während sowas dein Uphill wäre:


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

Und die Alternative in die andere Richtung











grüße
jan


----------



## Meri66 (13. Januar 2009)

Kann mich der empfehlung die Route: Sulden - Madritschjoch - zu wählen anschliessen.
Ob du jedoch tatsächlich das meiste hochfährst -? 
Wir haben vieles geschoben - aber die Abfahrt zur Zufallshütte ist ein Traum. Würde mal sagen obere Hälfte S4/3 das meiste jedoch im S2 bereich.
Es gibt einige Schlüsselstellen - da werden 90% sicherlich auch absteigen zähle mich zu den dazu


----------



## lens83 (23. Juli 2010)

gestern habe ich dann auch mal den klassiker madritschjoch unter die stollen genommen.

in spondinig gestartet und zunächst locker bis nach sulden gekurbelt. da ca. 1000hm somit bereits geschichte waren und es in sulden so schön sonnig war, habe ich gleich mal eine rast eingelegt, dem lokalen spar einen besuch abgestattet und sämtliche speicher aufgefüllt.
der anstieg bis zum joch war dann aufgrund meiner bescheidenen tagesform mit vielen (vielleicht sogar "großteils"?) schiebestrecken verbunden. aber ich glaube auf die brachialen anstiege hätte ich im sattel so oder so verzichtet, das wäre nur mehr pure schinderei gewesen. die seilbahn habe ich jedoch nicht in anspruch genommen - ehrensache.
die teilweise negativen stimmen zum gebiet kann ich nachvollziehen, denn die planierten skipisten sind landschaftlich nicht gerade der hammer. aufgrund der seilbahn ist der stöckelschuhtourismus ziemlich verbreitet und zu allem überfluss ist die madritschhütte auf 2.800m nicht eine urige hütte in familienführung, wie ich es mir vielleicht erwartet hätte, sondern ein self-service srestaurant! warum nicht gleich ein mc donalds? all diese umstände nehmen der gegend schon etwas das flair und wenn man auf dem 3123m hohen joch ist, dann bleibt das gefühl eine uneinnehmbare festung erklommen zu haben, leider aus, da der skilift nur 200hm darunter liegt.
die abfahrt war dann umso leckerer. bei den schwierigen stücken waren ich und mein hardtail zwar etwas überfordert, aber der rest hat sehr viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2010)

Die Seilbahnen haben dafür den Vorteil, dass die Stöckelschuhtouristen nicht auf den Trails rumwandern, sondern im Gebiet Seilbahn-Hütte bleiben und 100m weiter hat man seine Ruhe. Das mit dem Mc Donalds würd ich mal nicht so laut sagen, wer weiß, ob die nicht schon entsprechende Anträge stellen? 
Aber wenn´s dich tröstet: In Ischgl oder im Ötztal sieht´s ähnlich aus, echt schlimm. Zudem hat man dann noch das Problem, dass, wenn man selber hochkurbelt, auch noch ständig von riesigen LKWs überholt wird, die einem mit Staub einnebeln oder man muss gleich die Piste verlassen, weil man keinen Platz mehr findet. Manche Sachen muss man halt mal gemacht haben, schreien dann aber nicht nach Wiederholung!


----------



## lens83 (23. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Seilbahnen haben dafür den Vorteil, dass die Stöckelschuhtouristen nicht auf den Trails rumwandern, sondern im Gebiet Seilbahn-Hütte bleiben und 100m weiter hat man seine Ruhe. Das mit dem Mc Donalds würd ich mal nicht so laut sagen, wer weiß, ob die nicht schon entsprechende Anträge stellen?



na ja was solls. ist halt ein skigebiet und dafür sind gewisse infrastrukturen anscheinend notwendig. wenn ich nur an dieses glasiglu neben der madritschhütte denke... :kotz:



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Manche Sachen muss man halt mal gemacht haben, schreien dann aber nicht nach Wiederholung!



wobei man aber gegen die abfahrt nichts sagen kann. und die schaubachhütte hat mir auch gut gefallen. den zusätlichen reiz dieser tour machen halt auch die 3123m aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, das Madritschjoch steht bei mir auch noch auf todo, wenn auch nicht ganz oben. Aber wenn es sich ergibt... Aber ich glaub, ich werd dann doch die Mädchenvariante mit der Seilbahn machen. Sonst wär ich für die Abfahrt eh zu kaputt. ;-)
Es gibt aber auch Gegenden, wo ich die Lifte nicht so schlimm finde, z.B. in den Kitzbühler Alpen z.B. Wildkogel, aber da ist halt auch die Natur bißchen grüner als auf so großer Höhe und die Hütten vielfach noch echte Hütten.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (23. Juli 2010)

lens83, bist da nach der zufallhütte auch noch ein paar trails weitergefahren bis morter? oder nur die strasse runter? wenn ja, welche wege genau

plane da irgendwann auch noch mal rüber zu fahren und ich such noch trail-alternativen, die es dort wohl durchaus gibt (wolfgang von M97 hat da mal was geposted, aber ohne konkrete wegnummern / beschreibungen).

danke schon mal.

elmar


----------



## 3cinos (23. Juli 2010)

@elmar,
wir sind von der Zufallhütte den 150er runter und dann in den 36 rein.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der 36er nach der Bachüberquerung nicht mehr fahrbar. Wir haben ab da viel geschoben/getragen (ca. 1h). Erst als er sich wieder der Straße annäherte gings wieder mit fahren.
Wenn, dann müßtest Du den 36er über den 31er auf die Straße verlassen. Wir sind dann noch den 36er rechts am Zufrittsee entlang, über die Staumauer und dann rasante Abfahrt auf Straße bis Morter (hat auch was).
Der 36er ab Staumauer im Bereich der Straßenkehren hat nach Tragen ausgesehen. Nach den Kehren so ab Höhe 1700 verläuft er bis Gand Ganda neben der Straße und ist mehr ein schottriger Fahrweg.

Alle Nr. aus Tabacco 045!


----------



## karstenr (23. Juli 2010)

Bin bisher 3 Mal das Marteltal rauf + runter + 1 Mal bis zur Zufallshütte. Trail / Schotter Umgehungen der Straße gibt es einige: Am Stausee auf der anderen Seite vorbei; weiter untern in den Kehren nach dem Stausee kann man ab auf einen Schotterweg diese geht über viel Gatter später oft neben der Straße her bis kurz vor den Ort Martell. Dort gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten einige mit zusätzlichen m HU rauf.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## lens83 (23. Juli 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> lens83, bist da nach der zufallhütte auch noch ein paar trails weitergefahren bis morter? oder nur die strasse runter? wenn ja, welche wege genau



bin nur die straße runter.
erstens war es schon eher spät, zweitens hatte ich keine karte mit und drittens war ich schon ziemlich müde, sodass ich nicht schiebe- bzw tragepassagen riskieren wollte.
von der straße aus konnte man des öfteren einen markierten weg sehen (nr. 31?), inwiefern der fahrbar ist und wie der durchs gelände geht, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.


----------



## thof (24. Juli 2010)

3cinos schrieb:


> @elmar,
> wir sind von der Zufallhütte den 150er runter und dann in den 36 rein.
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der 36er nach der Bachüberquerung nicht mehr fahrbar. Wir haben ab da viel geschoben/getragen (ca. 1h). Erst als er sich wieder der Straße annäherte gings wieder mit fahren.
> Wenn, dann müßtest Du den 36er über den 31er auf die Straße verlassen. Wir sind dann noch den 36er rechts am Zufrittsee entlang, über die Staumauer und dann rasante Abfahrt auf Straße bis Morter (hat auch was).
> ...



Wir nahmen 2006 auch den 36er. Teilweise sehr verwurzelt und wellig, daher mit gewissen Anstrengungen verbunden. Flow kam da nicht gerade auf. Aber wenn man noch Körner hat, durchaus eine Alternative zur Straße.


----------



## Meri66 (26. Juli 2010)

Madritschjoch war am Samstag den 25.07. *weder *Schnee noch Eisfrei.
Das Gerölfeld am Joch hat einen Eispanzer. Daher wird sehr gute Trittsicherheit verlangt- und möglichst gute Wanderschuhe - dann gehts.... und Neblig wars... Sichtweite max. 5 Meter - bis wir den Übergang gefunden haben... bei 0° C und Schneesturm ... war es nicht so spassig- da habe ich mir zum ersten mal ein Navigationsgerät gewünscht- aber zum glück hatten wir ja unsere gute Wanderkarte mit .. und für 30 Sekunden freie Sichtverhältnisse so das wir unsere Position feststellen könnten.


----------



## lens83 (26. Juli 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Madritschjoch war am Samstag den 25.07. *weder *Schnee noch Eisfrei.
> Das Gerölfeld am Joch hat einen Eispanzer. Daher wird sehr gute Trittsicherheit verlangt- und möglichst gute Wanderschuhe - dann gehts.... und Neblig wars... Sichtweite max. 5 Meter - bis wir den Übergang gefunden haben... bei 0° C und Schneesturm ... war es nicht so spassig- da habe ich mir zum ersten mal ein Navigationsgerät gewünscht- aber zum glück hatten wir ja unsere gute Wanderkarte mit .. und für 30 Sekunden freie Sichtverhältnisse so das wir unsere Position feststellen könnten.



dann haben sich die verhältnisse wohl schlagartig geändert. bin am 22.07  drüber und da war bestes wetter und fast zur gänze schneefrei. glück gehabt!


----------



## janisj (26. Juli 2010)

Wer mag,  ich habe vor 3 Wochen den Abfahrt volständig auf Video aufgenommen. Zwei Teile Oberhalb Z-hütte kann man hier bei meinen Videos ansehen. Eventuell später werde ich noch einige dazupacken.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/60794


----------



## Meri66 (26. Juli 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> dann haben sich die verhältnisse wohl schlagartig geändert. bin am 22.07  drüber und da war bestes wetter und fast zur gänze schneefrei. glück gehabt!



tja da haben wir wohl die falsche Woche erwischt 
Aber ich denke etwas Sonne und dann ist das Zeugs wieder weg-
Am Morgen als wir vom Stilfserjoch gestartet sind- lag auch etwas Schnee am Goldseetrail- war aber soweit gut und griffig zu fahren - absolut kein Problem - wie sagt man so schön? es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter- nur unpassende Kleider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (26. Juli 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> Wer mag,  ich habe vor 3 Wochen den Abfahrt volständig auf Video aufgenommen. Zwei Teile Oberhalb Z-hütte kann man hier bei meinen Videos ansehen. Eventuell später werde ich noch einige dazupacken.
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/60794



Danke für die Videos, die machen schon Lust darauf endlich selbst da runter zu fahren. nächste Woche ist es hoffentlich soweit, wenn das Wetter stimmt!

Wie lang bzw. weit ist es eigentlich vom Joch bis zur Zufallhütte?


----------



## Meri66 (26. Juli 2010)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 7393677"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Danke für die Videos, die machen schon Lust darauf endlich selbst da runter zu fahren. nächste Woche ist es hoffentlich soweit, wenn das Wetter stimmt!
> 
> Wie lang bzw. weit ist es eigentlich vom Joch bis zur Zufallhütte?



je nach fahrkönnen .... zwischen 1 - 2 Stunden


----------



## janisj (26. Juli 2010)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 7393677"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Danke für die Videos, die machen schon Lust darauf endlich selbst da runter zu fahren. nächste Woche ist es hoffentlich soweit, wenn das Wetter stimmt!
> 
> Wie lang bzw. weit ist es eigentlich vom Joch bis zur Zufallhütte?



Von ganz Oben bis zur Zufallhütte hat es gute Stunde gedauert (laut Videos 1:12h mit ein Paar Schiebepassagen in Oberen bereich-Serpentin am Hang) 

jj


----------



## karstb (26. Juli 2010)

Mit welchem Bike warst du unterwegs? Linienwahl und die relativ ruhige Kamera lassen auf Einiges an Federweg schließen...


----------



## janisj (27. Juli 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Mit welchem Bike warst du unterwegs? Linienwahl und die relativ ruhige Kamera lassen auf Einiges an Federweg schließen...



Trek Remedy 8 von 2009, bachte das in deinen Händen/Beinen der meiste Federweg steckt.... und die haben auch danach schon gebrannt.


----------



## stuntzi (28. Juli 2010)

nur zur komplettierung der optionen: die busse ab prad transportieren fahrräder, sowohl aufs stilfser als auch zur talstation der sulden gondel  (stand 2008). damit bleiben für warmduscher aufs madritschjoch lediglich noch ein paar hundert steile skipistenhöhenmeter .


----------



## Meri66 (28. Juli 2010)

stuntzi schrieb:


> nur zur komplettierung der optionen: die busse ab prad transportieren fahrräder, sowohl aufs stilfser als auch zur talstation der sulden gondel  (stand 2008). damit bleiben für warmduscher aufs madritschjoch lediglich noch ein paar hundert steile skipistenhöhenmeter .



11,50 Euro .... kostet die Gondel, und das ist gut investiertes Geld


----------



## lens83 (28. Juli 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> 11,50 Euro .... kostet die Gondel, und das ist gut investiertes Geld



ich fand die strecke eigentlich gar nicht so nervig. klar, wenn man meint sich im sattel raufquälen zu müssen, dann macht das nur bedingt spaß. aber gegen abschnittsweise einen kleinen wanderabschnitt mit blick auf das ortlermassiv ist doch nichts einzuwenden. die gesparten 11,50 euro werden dann in der schaubachhütte in weizen investiert.


----------



## Meri66 (28. Juli 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> ich fand die strecke eigentlich gar nicht so nervig. klar, wenn man meint sich im sattel raufquälen zu müssen, dann macht das nur bedingt spaß. aber gegen abschnittsweise einen kleinen wanderabschnitt mit blick auf das ortlermassiv ist doch nichts einzuwenden. die gesparten 11,50 euro werden dann in der schaubachhütte in weizen investiert.



Wer da mit Tourenrucksack im Sattel bleibt, das wird doch wohl doch eher die seltenheit sein  Sinnlose Körnerverschwendung,  vorallem wenn es in einem rutsch über das Joch gehen soll ... der Weg bis zur Zufallhütte ist noch lang genug - aber jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (28. Juli 2010)

Am besten, die Warmduscher der Gruppe nehmen die Gondel und den anderen das Gepäck ab, der Rest fährt den Weg hoch. Ist für gute Bergfahrer problemlos fahrbar. Ich finde Gondelfahren ohne Not ist Mogelei.

Interessant wäre übrigens ein Video vom ersten Abschnitt des Trails. Dort habe ich einmal einen Schweizer gesehen, der direkt bis zur Passhöhe gefahren ist (ich denke, das letzte Stück müssen > 99.9% schieben), und ohne auszuklicken gleich auf der anderen Seite runter. Musste aber nach den ersten Schlüsselstellen doch vom Rad. Ein weiterer ist direkte Falllinie den Geröllhang hinuntergefahren, nach dem Motto Federweg statt Fahrtechnik. Leute gibt's....


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2010)

Wir hatten auch einen dabei, der bis auf die letzten ca 5 Meter bis auf die Höhe durchgefahren ist (haben unten aber auch die Gondel genommen, mMn gut angelegtes Geld). 
Runter ist ab der Höhe direkt nur die Frau in der Runde alles gefahren . Die spassigen Bergabpassagen (Einstieg & Serpentinenhang am Videoende) fehlen auf dem Video oben ja "leider".

grüße,
Jan


----------



## lens83 (28. Juli 2010)

- doppelpost -


----------



## lens83 (28. Juli 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Wer da mit Tourenrucksack im Sattel bleibt, das wird doch wohl doch eher die seltenheit sein



ja denke ich auch. dort ist es einfach extrem steil.

ich bekomme schon wieder richtig lust auf die tour. nur gut, dass mir das joch heuer noch einmal bevor steht!


----------



## Rockrider (28. Juli 2010)

Wie weiter oben schon mal erwähnt, habe ich vor nächste Woche zum ersten mal über das Joch zu fahren und wollte mal hören ob es da irgendwas besonderes zu beachten gibt oder es fahrtechnisch besonders schwer ist. 

In den Tourenbeschreibungen steht immer, dass es "technisch eine höchst anspruchsvolle Tour" sein soll... was hab ich mir darunter vorzustellen?

Zeigen die beiden Videos nur die einfachen Abschnitte oder täuscht der Anblick?

vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## thof (29. Juli 2010)

Höchst anspruchsvoll ist die Abfahrt mit Sicherheit nicht, aber das Video zeigt auch die einfachen Passagen. Es gibt am Einstieg ein paar sauenge Serpentinen im Steilhang. Im Mittelteil folgen dann noch ein paar Spitzkehren in sehr steilem (etwas ausgesetztem) Gelände. Der Rest ist dann wie auf dem Video. In der Regel S1/2, paarmal ganz wenig S3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. Juli 2010)

genau, höchst anspruchsvoll ist das aus meiner sicht auch nicht. die paar beschriebenen schwierigen passagen fährt man im zweifelsfall nicht, wenn man nicht öfter auf solchem terrain unterwegs ist und halt auch die passende fahrtechnik hat. der rest ist mit S1/S2 wohl treffend beschrieben, ich bin das alles zwei mal mit hardtail runter und das ging auch ganz gut (kostet halt mehr kraft). mit dem mehr an federweg und z.b. AM-geometrie ist das ja alles noch mal eine ecke leichter heutzutage - wenngleich man natürlich trotzdem eine solide fahrtechnik haben sollte. das beste bike gleicht auch nicht aus, wenn man eigentlich technsich überfordert ist. dann wird's ein eiertanz, der schnell mit der nase zuerst auf dem trail enden kann ...

finde den trail jetzt aber im grossteil ähnlich wie fimberpass-abfahrt oder auch vom pfunderer, aber länger und höher mit schneebergen drumherum. hat schon was die landschaft, wenn man mal die skilifte nähe schaubachhütte hinter sich gelassen hat.


----------



## petzl (29. Juli 2010)

Oben passt es mit S1/S2 ganz gut. Ein paar einzelne S3 gibt es. Schwer wird der Trail aber erst, wo die meisten eh auf der Straße runterrollen. Wenn man am Stausee rechts fast vorbei ist, gibt es noch ziemlich wellige, verblockte Trails rechts im Wald. Die saugen einem im Rekordtempo die Körner aus den Oberschenkeln und es kommen dann auch ein, zwei S4 Stellen, die es in sich haben.


----------



## Rockrider (29. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten
Der obere Teil scheint dann ja ohne größere Probleme für mich als Alpen Neuling machbar zu sein

Meinst du mit dem Trail rechts am Stausee vorbei, den 36er Trail? Da muss ich mal gucken wie viele Körner noch in den Beinen stecken wenn ich da bin...


----------



## petzl (30. Juli 2010)

Die Nummer des Trails kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, habe gerade keine Karte. Es ist aber der Steig, der Richtung Marteltal gesehen, rechts parallel zur Straße führt.


----------



## Meri66 (30. Juli 2010)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 7405422"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten
> Der obere Teil scheint dann ja ohne größere Probleme für mich als Alpen Neuling machbar zu sein
> 
> Meinst du mit dem Trail rechts am Stausee vorbei, den 36er Trail? Da muss ich mal gucken wie viele Körner noch in den Beinen stecken wenn ich da bin...



eher der untere  Teil wird für die meisten fahrbar sein - der oberteil also die ersten 300 hm nach dem Pass ist mit losem Geröll (Schieferplaten) behaftet. Dann folgt ein kurze Passage mit S2 und dann ein Abschnitt mit S3. Das video zeigt dann wohl den S1/2 abschnitt kurz vor Bachquerung - nach dem Bach geht es auf S1 bis nahezu zur Kuhsumpf-weide ... da gilt es entweder duchziehen oder sich einen schönen Stein zum absteigen suchen. Vor 5 jahren hatte ich noch ein hardteil bin so 50% gefahren - nun mit Fully und etwas mehr erfahrung so 70%- ich denke mehr werde ich in meinem alter nicht mehr bringen


----------



## Meri66 (30. Juli 2010)

die ersten 200 Hm nach dem pass richtung Zufallhütte



Mittelteil



Blick zurück zum Madritschjoch


----------



## Rockrider (30. Juli 2010)

Abgesehen vom Schnee und Eis sieht das ja schon viel versprechend aus, aber bei solchen Bedingungen werde ich mir den Aufstieg wohl sparen.

Hoffentlich wird es wieder wärmer!


----------



## Meri66 (30. Juli 2010)

grundsätzlich ist das Madritschjoch super - hoch wie runter - eines der schönsten 3tausender Pässe die mit dem Bike sinnvoll sind -


----------



## lens83 (30. Juli 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 192149
> die ersten 200 Hm nach dem pass richtung Zufallhütte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 192150
> ...




kaum vorzustellen, dass ich da 3 tage vorher bei besten bedingungen drüber bin, aber auf 3.000m höhe scherzt frau holle halt nicht mehr.


----------



## petzl (30. Juli 2010)

Wegen dem Wetter. Direkt neben dem Madritschjoch steht die Hintere Schöntaufspitze. Der Berg ist nur wenige hm höher als das Joch. Dort gibt es eine Wetterstation.

Hier kann man daher zumindest die Temperaturen oben am Joch sehr gut nachvollziehen:

http://www.weather365.net/index.php?searchString=sch%F6ntaufspitze&option=com_wxcity&Itemid=153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (31. Juli 2010)

Das Madritschjoch ist einfach klasse, und die frische Schneeauflage bei meiner "Erstbefahrung" Anfang September letzten Jahres hatte einfach einen megageilen "Crisp-Effekt"!


----------



## marco_m (9. August 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Madritschjoch war am Samstag den 25.07. *weder *Schnee noch Eisfrei.
> Das Gerölfeld am Joch hat einen Eispanzer. Daher wird sehr gute Trittsicherheit verlangt- und möglichst gute Wanderschuhe - dann gehts.... und Neblig wars... Sichtweite max. 5 Meter - bis wir den Übergang gefunden haben... bei 0° C und Schneesturm ... war es nicht so spassig- da habe ich mir zum ersten mal ein Navigationsgerät gewünscht- aber zum glück hatten wir ja unsere gute Wanderkarte mit .. und für 30 Sekunden freie Sichtverhältnisse so das wir unsere Position feststellen könnten.



Da hatten wir etwas mehr Glück, wir waren am So 26.7. oben und die Verhältnisse waren sehr gut ..

Kann auch nur die Richtung von Prad her empfehlen, anders macht das keinen Sinn !









Gruss Marco


----------



## Rockrider (10. August 2010)

schöne Bilder
Da war ich wohl leider eine Woche zu spät in der Gegend, am Tag bevor wir hoch wollten ist ab 2500 Meter leider wieder der Winter eingekehrt und so ist nichts mehr aus der Befahrung geworden... naja, das Joch wird schon nicht weg laufen


----------



## karstenr (16. September 2010)

Bin am SO den 05.09.2010 über das Madritsch Joch + konnte mit kurzen Sachen bis zum Joch fahren/schieben erst runter habe ich mich umgezogen. 
Prad  Sulden - Madritsch  Joch 3123m  Martelltal - Morter  Laas - Prad (73Km, 2600-2800m HU ohne Gondel/Bus);

Genaue Streckenbeschreibung:

Prad 900m  Stilfer Brücke 1115m über die Straße, dort vor der Brücke links ab und einen Forstweg (Weg 13) ins Tal Richtung Sulden  bei ca. 1350m gelangt man wieder auf die Straße nach Sulden (4. Kehre)  Straße bis ca. 1700m, dort wieder links (vor einer Brücke)  diese Straße hat weniger Verkehr, geht erst einmal über 4 Kehren hinauf und führt danach recht flach direkt in den Ort Sulden - weiter bis zur Gondel, dort etwas runter zum unteren Parkplatz und den breiten Schotterweg über die Skipiste Richtung Schaubachhütte  Mittelstation  Schaubachhütte 2581m  Bergstation der Gondel 2614m  nun über die Skipiste bzw. den Schotterweg zur Madritsch Hütte 2816m, von der Hütte weiter hinauf über Schotterweg + Piste (immer im Wechsel, wie es gerade noch fahrbar ist) zum  Madritsch Joch 3123m  Zufallhütte 2264m  Parkplatz Martelltal (ca. 2050m)  Straße bis zur Hütte (Gasthaus) vor dem Stausee (Zufrittsee) hier am Stausee vorbei und über den Staudamm zurück auf die Straße, weiter über die Straße herunter und nach einem Flachstück bei ca. 1680m (vor der Brücke) kann man die Straße links verlassen (Schotterweg schwer zu finden) es geht erst etwas rauf und später über Serpentinen hinab. Bei ca. 1550m (Kirche St. Maria i. d. Schmelz) kommt man wieder auf die Straße. Ab hier führt auch ein Schotterweg meist direkt neben der Straße entlang. Abfahrt bis ca. 1250m zum Ort Gnad. Dort geht links die Straße nach Martell ab. Hier kann wenig später die Hauptstraße rechts verlassen und es geht über einige Bauernhöfe eine schmale Nebenstraße erst rauf später runter. Dort wo diese Nebenstraße wieder auf die Hauptstraße trifft (bei ca. 1140m) ca. 200-400m zurück ins Martelltal hinein und rechts ab auf Weg 25 (Schotterweg).  Diesen hinab und man gelangt nach den Kehren der Straße bei ca. 950m wieder auf die Hauptstraße. Weiter hinab bis Morter, dort auf den Radweg und zurück bis Prad.

Gruß Karsten [http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/]


----------



## ammersee (16. September 2010)

Bild vom 01.09.2010:


----------



## Houschter (16. September 2010)

Und hier vom 02.09.10:

An der Madritschhütte:





Am Joch:





Talblick:








Später dann Rast an der Zufallhütte und weiter zur Tarscher Alm, unserer Übernachtungsstation für diesen Tag.  Ein super Tag!


----------



## lens83 (16. September 2010)

@karstenr
lohnen sich diese umwege eigentlich? ich war bis jetzt 2x am madritschojoch und habe kurz gesagt immer die direttissima gewählt, also teerstraße bis sulden,  fahren/schieben bis zum joch, trail bis unterhalb zufallhütte und dann die teerstraße bis morter.

@houschter
tarscher alm habe ich auch übernachtet! war klasse bei jolanda und sepp! hier ein bild von der urgemütlichen almhütte:





absolut abzuraten ist hingegen vom bergrestaurant gleich unterhalb der tarscher alm: 110euro für ÜF im doppelzimmer, frechheit!


----------



## karstenr (16. September 2010)

Alle in meiner Beschreibung angegebenen Umwege sind ohne Probleme fahrbar. Sie kosten natürlich jeweils etwas mehr Zeit. Da alles fahrbar ist hält es sich jedoch in Grenzen, wenn man sich auskennt. 
Den Weg nach Sulden + die Wege im Martelltal kannte ich. 
Lohnen = ja man umgeht die Straße = kein Verkehr 
Gruß Karsten [http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/]


----------



## lens83 (17. September 2010)

karstenr schrieb:


> Alle in meiner Beschreibung angegebenen Umwege sind ohne Probleme fahrbar. Sie kosten natürlich jeweils etwas mehr Zeit. Da alles fahrbar ist hält es sich jedoch in Grenzen, wenn man sich auskennt.
> Den Weg nach Sulden + die Wege im Martelltal kannte ich.
> Lohnen = ja man umgeht die Straße = kein Verkehr
> Gruß Karsten [http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/]



ok!
ich habe geglaubt mich erinnern zu können, dass man da schiebestrecken hätte in kauf nehmen müssen...aber umso besser wenn es nicht so ist!

schade, dass hier das wetter gerade so mies ist. etwas hochalpines als saisonabschluss hätte schon  laune gemacht. vielleicht kommt der altweibersommer ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (20. September 2010)

Seh ich das richtig, dass man hier in der Flucht der Sessellifttrasse in etwa die aktuelle Schneelage am Joch erahnen kann?
Schaut grad einigermaßen weiss aus.


----------



## Meri66 (1. Oktober 2010)

jo ... das Standbild ist auf einer höhe von 2600 Meter da, kommen nochmal 500 bis zum Joch dazu.


----------



## MATSE (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin neu in diesem Forum und habe die ganzen Beiträge mit Interesse gelesen, weil ich Anfang August das Madritschjoch beim Transalp unter die Reifen nehmen werde.
Die Straße will ich natürlich prinzipiell vermeiden, aber manchmal kann Straße in meinen Augen schon auch Sinn machen, wenn die Alternative abseits der Straße exrem viel mehr Zeit kostet...
Können mir vielleicht ein paar Leute Infos zu dem *6er (später 6A) von Prad über Veklair-Obervellnair-Vellnairalm-Waldruhe nach Sulden* geben? Ist der Weg empfehlenswert, komplett fahrbar oder ein ziemliches Gekämpfe um Höhenmeter? Kann einer mit Erfahrung in der Gegend abschätzen wie viel Zeit man imVergleich zur Straße in diese 6er-Variante investieren muss?


----------



## sub-xero (17. Januar 2011)

MATSE schrieb:


> Können mir vielleicht ein paar Leute Infos zu dem *6er (später 6A) von Prad über Veklair-Obervellnair-Vellnairalm-Waldruhe nach Sulden* geben? Ist der Weg empfehlenswert, komplett fahrbar oder ein ziemliches Gekämpfe um Höhenmeter? Kann einer mit Erfahrung in der Gegend abschätzen wie viel Zeit man imVergleich zur Straße in diese 6er-Variante investieren muss?



Interessante Frage. Würde mich auch interessieren, weil genau dieser Weg (Prad - Sulden über 6A / 6) auf meiner Alpencrossroute 2011 vorkommt.


----------



## sub-xero (18. Januar 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Interessante Frage. Würde mich auch interessieren, weil genau dieser Weg (Prad - Sulden über 6A / 6) auf meiner Alpencrossroute 2011 vorkommt.



Na egal, ich werd's im Sommer dann einfach ausprobieren und das Resultat auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen.


----------



## bikeseppl (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich bin beide Strecken schon gefahren.
Die Straße im letzten Jahr da wir vom Goldsee über Gomagoi kamen. Es war ende Juli, wenig Verkehr und angenehm zu fahren.
1998 sind wir von Prad gekommen und den WW6 gefahren, kann mich aber nicht mehr so recht erinnern wie die Strecke war. Wäre sie schlecht gewesen würde ich mich aber bestimmt erinnern, das Höhenprofil sieht ja auch nicht so schlecht aus. 

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Hahn (19. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht... kann man das Madritschjoch vernünftig mit der Montozzoscharte -> Logo di Pian Palu AX-technisch kombinieren? Hätte gerne Beides mitgenommen, dieses Jahr, aber das passt irgendwie nicht... welche von beiden wäre denn lohnenswerter?

Bye.


----------



## gipfelstürmer (20. Januar 2011)

MATSE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Bin neu in diesem Forum und habe die ganzen Beiträge mit Interesse gelesen, weil ich Anfang August das Madritschjoch beim Transalp unter die Reifen nehmen werde.
> Die Straße will ich natürlich prinzipiell vermeiden, aber manchmal kann Straße in meinen Augen schon auch Sinn machen, wenn die Alternative abseits der Straße exrem viel mehr Zeit kostet...
> Können mir vielleicht ein paar Leute Infos zu dem *6er (später 6A) von Prad über Veklair-Obervellnair-Vellnairalm-Waldruhe nach Sulden* geben? Ist der Weg empfehlenswert, komplett fahrbar oder ein ziemliches Gekämpfe um Höhenmeter? Kann einer mit Erfahrung in der Gegend abschätzen wie viel Zeit man imVergleich zur Straße in diese 6er-Variante investieren muss?



Es kommt darauf an, was Du an dem Tag sonst noch vor hast. Zur Vellnairalm hoch und dann nach Aussersulden runter bedeuten ca. 600 hm extra. Nur wenn Du dann von Sulden komplett bis zum Joch fährst, kommt ein schönes hm-Sümmchen zusammen. Sicherlich lohnenswert, aber heavy!

Viele Spass

G.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... kann man das Madritschjoch vernünftig mit der Montozzoscharte -> Logo di Pian Palu AX-technisch kombinieren? Hätte gerne Beides mitgenommen, dieses Jahr, aber das passt irgendwie nicht... welche von beiden wäre denn lohnenswerter?
> 
> Bye.



Das Madritschjoch lässt sich gar nicht *vernünftig* in einen AX integrieren. Das ist nämlich keine saubere Linie, sondern ein Schlenker. Geht aber, wenn man will.
Madritschjoch und Montozzo zusammen ist dagegen sinnlos. Wenn AX, dann Montozzo. 

Das Madritschjoch lieber im Rahmen einer Ortlerrunde oder etwas Ähnlichem. Es gibt in der Gegend nämlich viele schöne Sachen für einen Kurztripp, die sich sogar halbwegs zu einer Mehrtagestour verbinden lassen: Uina, Val Mora, Val Zebru, Bocchetta di Forcola, Goldseeweg, Madritsch, Eisjöchl


----------



## J.Hahn (20. Januar 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon... Danke für die klare Ansage 

Mal schaun, so eine Ortler-Runde hätte was.

Bye.


----------



## gerald_ruis (20. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon... Danke für die klare Ansage
> 
> Mal schaun, so eine Ortler-Runde hätte was.
> 
> Bye.




Kannst dir unsere gern mal anschauen, die wir 2008 gemacht haben, 
aber leider durch Wintereinbruch am 5 Tage abbrechen mußten!

Aber lies selbst:
http://www.alpencross.biz/html/ortler-umrundung.html

Viel Spaß bei deiner Planung


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Januar 2011)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon... Danke für die klare Ansage
> 
> Mal schaun, so eine Ortler-Runde hätte was.
> 
> Bye.



oder guckst du hier:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/ronda_extrema/ronda_extrema_2002_frame.html

ich habe bei der runde zwar beide übergänge verbunden, aber dafür die montozzoscharte "andersrum" gemacht. das ist an sich sehr schade, aber was die landschaft angeht trotzdem lohnend. nur den trail raufschieben ist halt mühsam, aber wenn man so spät dran ist wie ich und es schon wausi dunkel ist, ist's auch nimmer so schlimm 

madritschjoch im rahmen vom alpencross ist auf jeden fall ein tag extra, landschaftlich durchaus lohnend, wenn man die ortlerberge nicht eh schon vom bergsteigen kennt, aber raufwärts halt durch hässliches skigebiet. runter der trail ist klasse, da ist das skigebiet dann auch im rücken hinterm joch ...

montozzo passt recht gut in diverse alpencrossrouten rein, lohnt auf jeden fall!


----------



## bikeseppl (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo eine Ortlerumrundung ist sehr schön, wir haben sie letztes Jahr durchgeführt. Man kann sie noch erweitern indem man das Eisjöchl und Jaufenpass mitnimmt. Wir sind mit dem PKW bis zur Franzesfeste gefahren und dann mit der Bahn nach Meran unserem Startpunkt. 

Servus


----------

